
Performance Oriented Next.js Starter with TypeScript, Redux and Built-In CLI - mrwilhelm
https://github.com/pankod/next-boilerplate/
======
mrwilhelm
I want to point that Built-in CLI is huge timesaver.

It can generate page, functional or class component, connect to redux, add
style files and stuff.

It saves a lot of time during the development.

